# Televisor Sanyo no enciende



## Pack

hola que tal, soy un humilde tecnico en electronica recien egresado y quisiera saber, que es lo que causa que mi televisor no encienda, no tengo el modelo exactamente, pero me imagino que con el simple hecho de que no encienda no sea particular del modelo.

Cuando trato de encenderlo hace el sonido de que enciente, pero la pantalla sigue igual...apagada
quisiera saber si puedo hacer algo para repararla.

espero y me halla explicado
bueno creo que es todo
ahi si me pueden dar algun consejo que no sea llevarla con un tecnico, algo que pueda hacer...gracias


----------



## gaston sj

amigo como la vas a llevar al tecnico si el tecnico sos vos jaja bueno para hacer una reparacion primero tienes que desarmarlo y verificar las tensiones de la fuente, continuidad en cableados verficacion de las pistas que esten en buen estado y luego mides los componentes que puedan ser sospechosos de algun tipo de falla y seguro que por ahi encontraras algo pues espero que agas lo que te aconsejo y cuentes lo que viste dentro de ese tv asi te podemos ayudar un poco mas saludos


----------



## Pack

jaja claro..eso are (Y)


----------



## Pack

eso ya lo ise y pues aparentemente todo se ve bien. pero pues son demasiados componentes y pues quisiera saber alguno especial, donde este el problema vaya...no se si me explique, cuando llevas la tv con el tecnico y le dices cual es la falla, ellos ya saben donde esta el problema (bueno eso creo) y se dirigen al punto y sanan el problema...
bueno muchas gracias
que esten bien


----------



## tiopepe123

Restifica, ellos suponen donde esta el problema, OK

Preguntas:

Esta encendido el piloto stanby?
La fuente hace tici tic tic?
La fuente intenta arrancar )silvido de arranda amortiguado?

evidentemente has mirado el fusible y que le llegue tension ...


----------



## Pack

el fusible creo que esta en perfectas condiciones, y pues la fuente igual hace el ruidito
hace como que prende, se escucha pero la pantalla como que no recibe la señal y pues ya luego queda completamente apagada, sin mas ruiditos ni nada.... de todas maneras checare de nuevo...

ah y disculpa, cual es el piloto stanby?


----------



## jona

hola
aclara si tenes audio?
o simplemente no prende para nada y queda bloquedo en stanby.
aclara que modelo de tv es....


----------



## tiopepe123

El piloto de stanby es la lucecita roja que se enciende cuando  lo apagas con el mando


----------



## Pack

no tengo audio ni nada


----------



## tiopepe123

Atensión!!! aunque la tele este desconectada puede retener tension varios dias, semanas... comprvado, algun   susto me ha dado, nada peligroso pero susto.

Materiales necesarios:

Un portalamparas  con una bobilla de 20-60W y unos cables cortos.

Utilidad
1.- Para descargar condensadores electroliticos sobretodo el del primario.
2.- Cuando cambias el transistor de la fuente de alimentacion como guarda.


Veras que en la pantalla hay un cable gordo encintado que lo rodea 
va a la placa mediante un enchufe muy cerca de donde le entra la tension de red, desenchufalo.

Dale tension hi escucha si hace algun ruido la TV, apagalo, toma la bombilla y puentea el condensador con la bombilla, no te asustes con el destello.

Si no hace luz debes investigar por que no llega tension, fusibles, resistencias de potencia o la bobina antiparasitaria el interruptor.

Si hay tension ya es mas complicado, debes investigar si llega al secundario midiendo en alguno de los condensadores electroliticos.


----------



## Pack

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah pos con madre!


----------

